# Crypt ID



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I have this crypt that I bought at a LFS. I've assumed it's C. Wendtii Tropica but have recently sent it to someone who thought it could be C Affinis. I've only recently started this one in my emersed tank so I have no flowers to help. If anyone has any ideas on what it might be I'm interested to hear your thoughts.
When I first got it I had it in a medium light 2';









It grew to look like this;









I recently pulled the bulk of it up;









I have put some runners in a 4' low light tank where it gets a lot of current;









It's growing pretty quickly in this location and looks like this (25cm tall);









And the only close up I have is this, a Austrailan filter feeding shrimp (riffle shrimp) that is attracted to the high current;









Any clues or hints to get an ID without a flower would be appreciated.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. wendtii for sure. Looks like C. wendii 'bronze' but could be 'Tropica' - nailing down the exact variety is a little tricky.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got some that look exactly like that and the ywere sold to me as C. wendtii 'brown'. I figure red, bronze, brown...all look the same to me. Ones I've sold to people I've just called C. wendtii and left it at that.

You've got some healthy looking plants there!

-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks a little more like C. wendtii 'mi oya' as shown in this picture by Oliver Knott:


----------



## TasV (Sep 28, 2008)

Only reason I mentioned C. affinis is due to the size of the plant. The leaves are reaching a good 20-25cm high atm and it is much bigger than the mature plant of C. cordata var. cordata ('siamensis') I have and MUCH bigger than the C. wendtii 'green' I have. C. wendtii var??? is still my first call but it does look a lot like the C. affinis in a book I have... which ever way it goes they are lovely plants 

Brian, what do you think my chances of growing this one emersed down here in Tas are








Cheers,

Simon


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

It's the size part that had me second guessing too TasV. That's the reason I posted this thread. I thought you may be right. I have a C. Wendtii Red from aquagreen that is over 30cm shown here;








I think a few of the max. sizes listed for plants can be a bit mis-leading.

I have a few of these in my emersed tank. They will grow in straight java moss or coconut husk if they are mostly submerged. The one I have totally emerged has taken some time to get establish but is growing OK now. I would have posted some pics but not all the leaves are of an emerged form. You should be able to grow it OK in Tassie if you have it warm enough like an emersed fish tank setup inside. Out side in a bush house may be difficult though. Never been to Tassie.



TasV said:


> Only reason I mentioned C. affinis is due to the size of the plant. The leaves are reaching a good 20-25cm high atm and it is much bigger than the mature plant of C. cordata var. cordata ('siamensis') I have and MUCH bigger than the C. wendtii 'green' I have. C. wendtii var??? is still my first call but it does look a lot like the C. affinis in a book I have... which ever way it goes they are lovely plants
> 
> Brian, what do you think my chances of growing this one emersed down here in Tas are
> 
> ...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice tanks dude!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it is bronze c. wendtii, too


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree too, looks for me as wendtii tropica var.

Some pictures of mines...


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I finally got this plant to flower, it actually flowered outside in a tub where I put it just to see if it would survive the winter here. I haven't been looking after it as well as I should have, but it hasn't flowered in my indoor emersed setup where it gets special treatment. The water level had got fairly low, the rim of the pot was just out of the water. Do any of these pictures help narrow down the ID?













In this picture, although it is very hard to see, one of the other crypts in this same pot is starting a flower too.


The spathe was only half out of the substrate, about 2cm down I found the kettle;


I broke the spathe off trying to remove it, leaving the sexual organs of the flower behind.


The removed spathe, in pieces;


The cut up spathe pics;








In my aquariums, as seen in the early pics, this plant has grown to 40cm tall.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Its wendtii.


----------

